# Medicare Appeals



## suemt (May 23, 2011)

I know this isn't quite the right place for this, but this group seems to be so helpful I thought it was worth asking.  

Does anyone know a good source for locating sample appeal letters to be submitted to Medicare?  

Thanks in advance for any assistance.  

Sue


----------



## mjones64 (Jun 1, 2011)

visit cahaba website if part b click on part b provider look for redetermination cms 20027 form.


----------



## suemt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, mjones.  We have the appeal forms, but due to the nature of the situation we need to submit a compelling letter of explanation to accompany the forms.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Sue:

ACEP offers templated letters for appealing denied claims:

http://www.acep.org/content.aspx?id=30434&coll=1&collid=216


----------



## kvangoor (Jun 8, 2011)

I love appealletters.com


----------



## ranaya (Aug 26, 2011)

*Appeal Letters*

Hello, 

Does anyone have a sample appeal letter to submit to medicare or one that I can use for all appeals?

Roseann


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 26, 2011)

*Sample letter*

The simpler, the better.

MEDICARE OFFICE ADDRESS

Re:  patient / subscriber # / DOBirth

Dear Sirs,
We are appealing denial of the following service, which has been erroneously denied as (*reason for denial*): 
DOS / CPT code / Description

*(Paragraph explaining circumstances ... cite CPT and/or CCI edits as appropriate)*

I enclose copies of the medical record. Please reconsider payment for this medically necessary service.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at (phone #)

Sincerely,
Name, CPC
Title

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

